# King Mo has been cut from Strikeforce



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

> In another devastating blow, former Strikeforce champ Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal has been released from his Strikeforce contract.
> 
> UFC president Dana White today confirmed the news to MMAjunkie.com (UFC blog for UFC news, UFC rumors, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps | MMAjunkie.com) but declined to comment on the release.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmanews.com/forums/general-mma-forum/55316-ufc-president-cuts-muhammed-king-mo-lawal.html

Another blow for Strikeforce who are no doubt on their last legs.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sad to see a fighter I like go, but I'm not surprised he was fired.

If you go before a commission that regulates you and your employers, then publicly call one of the members of the commission a "bitch" it seems likely that your employer would fire you.

Here's some audio for anyone who wants to hear. The exchange is at about 6:50 and is about a questionnaire. Mo didn't list this supplement or his knee injury.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I need to know how many other people that commissioner asked if they could read and speak English before I pass judgement. It honestly does sound kind of prejudicial if not outright racist.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I need to know how many other people that commissioner asked if they could read and speak English before I pass judgement. It honestly does sound kind of prejudicial if not outright racist.


I agree. While Mo handled the situation poorly, the fact she is on a board like this and can ask that sort of question is down right insulting. I am hoping that the board implements some sort of punishment on her because she was out of line.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like Mo will finally get his big fight with Rampage over in BAMA or Super Fight League.

I hope he reacts better if they ask him if he speaks Hindi :laugh:


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I need to know how many other people that commissioner asked if they could read and speak English before I pass judgement. It honestly does sound kind of prejudicial if not outright racist.


It is extremely insulting.

I dont know if its necessarily racist, but it is condescending. 

I actually do this all the time to people I know when they are acting stupid.

"Did I stutter? Am I speaking english? Is your brain able to process the last sentence I said? Have you heard of this 'english' language before?"

She IS a bitch. Its unfortunate that he lost his job for stating that fact.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

He's suspended for 8 months anyway.

At least this way he can go to Japan and fight tomorrow and not have to deal with the athletic commissions timeout.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Yeah that kinda sucks. Mo was calling out Rampage and I would have liked to see that fight happen in the UFC. Well, Dana may change his mind. You never know. Problem is that the UFC LHW division has beasts that can eat Mo for breakfast...


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

I thought the same thing when I heard she asked that, but then reconsidered.

HOW did she ask that question? For some reason I keep hearing the race card is being thrown in. If he's being questioned by a committee and he claims he didn't know there were chemicals in his supplements, asking if he's able to understand what's written is a valid question. Does anyone know 'how' she asked him?

I liked Mo's response to the committee that he understood that it was his responsibility, but his rant afterwards probably didn't help his cause. plenty of guys get caught and don't get fired. Look at Bigfoot and most of the UFC offenders.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

King JLB said:


> I thought the same thing when I heard she asked that, but then reconsidered.
> 
> HOW did she ask that question? For some reason I keep hearing the race card is being thrown in. If he's being questioned by a committee and he claims he didn't know there were chemicals in his supplements, asking if he's able to understand what's written is a valid question. Does anyone know 'how' she asked him?
> 
> I liked Mo's response to the committee that he understood that it was his responsibility, but his rant afterwards probably didn't help his cause. plenty of guys get caught and don't get fired. Look at Bigfoot and most of the UFC offenders.


It's in the video I posted at about 6:50.

Here's some more reaction in a recent article. For the transcript part, ML is Mo and PL in the commissioner:



> Muhammad ‘King Mo’ Lawal finds himself at the centre of controversy after being suspended by the Nevada State Athletic Commission for a positive drug test following his January fight with Lorenz Larkin under the Strikeforce banner.
> 
> Lawal tested positive for a banned steroid but maintains that it must have been unintentionally ingested via one of the many over-the-counter supplements he uses. While this does happen sometimes, NSAC was not buying it. At yesterday’s meeting, the body suspended him for nine months and fined him an enormous $39,000.
> 
> ...


And here's how she acted in another case, according to Cagewriter:



> It's also interesting to note that Lundvall uses the line of questioning frequently with fighters. On March 23, 2011, boxer Michael Shane Steele tested positive for an anabolic steroid. Steele, who is white, appeared before the commission on May 20, 2011, and underwent rigorous questioning from Lundvall.
> 
> According to a commission transcript, the following exchange took place between Lundvall and Steele:
> 
> ...



So she's a lawyer who wants to see if there's any possible defense and she asks this same stuff of white people who don't fill out their forms correctly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SmackyBear said:


> It's in the video I posted at about 6:50.
> 
> Here's some more reaction in a recent article. For the transcript part, ML is Mo and PL in the commissioner:
> 
> ...



This is the way questioning is done in legal proceedings.

The only racist in that meeting was Mo. Only a racist convinced of his own inferiority would be so quick to play the victim of racism. Frankly, to me, this is a very surprising attitude coming from the educated son of immigrants. Clearly it is the failure of Oklahoma State University and his parents that they did not better prepare him for life.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Strikeforce is dead, Zuffa are pure scum plain and simple there is no dignity left for fighters, its bow down and suck Danas dick ot go fight in some 2 pence promotion

My god BAMMA needs to do it, BAMMA needs to grow strong gain respect, get the support it needs get the cash from somewhere anywhere some billionaire investor please buy that promotion get the show on Sky Sports and give the best fighters in the world a place where they can compete and keep the dignity without having to suck Zuffa pipe, judge them not on if they go along to there interview, say the right world to hype up there fights or what they tweet on the social disgrace to humanity network that is tweeter, but instead on there ability to fight.

The fact that Zuffa abuse the power they hold over the MMA market, and can dismiss some of the best fighters in the world over a fcuking tweet is disgusting, what is a tweet anyway really, its a fcuking meaningless pile a random bull shit, a tweet should be taken about as seriously as a Canadian playing football.

OK the commission wants to in force some type of punishment that kind of bull shit, fair play its public I guess so let the commission to there part and regulate the consequences, now all we need if for a promotion there part and support there fcuking fighters and turn its focus on signing the best talent and not on the personal comments made by the fighters, give the best fighters a place to fcuking fight and stop trying to run there lifes and making them sign your theme tune while there force to take a mouth full of Zuffs pipe juice.

Am sorry but Zuffa are a joke they take Chung fcuking Lei into the UFC put pass up on Fedor, they drop one of the worlds top LHW's in his prime while the division besides a select few is in shambles and in process of the biggest slump in MMA history.

Its times like this where I really hope there is a Hell, please please please let there be a hell and let all the Zuffa puppets meet up there for all eternity, if there is a hell then surly Dana White has to go there, he has to how could there be any other option available to that sorry excuse of a person, no way not a chance how could heaven even exist also if Dana was a there am been very serious any plain of existence where Dana White is in existence could never be classed as heaven, so I really hope that these places exist because we all know there is only one place for Dana if these beliefs turn out to be real.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't consider a division that includes Jones, Evans, Machida, Henderson, Shogun, Davis, Gustaffson, Bader, Nogueira, Nedkov and Silva a shambles.

Also, it's not ZUFFA that have decided to crush Strikeforce, it's Showtime. They're impossible to negotiate with, ZUFFA have found it impossible to work with them, so have taken the fighters they deem good fits in the UFC, that are worth the money they're demanding. The UFC don't see Fedor as a viable signing. M-1 still want ludicrous money for him, and a stupid contract, and with Fedor on a 3 fight skid before he left Strikeforce, it made no sense for them to pay him a fortune.

The UFC have offered the guys they want a contract, and it's up to them if they decide to take it or not. There's no ZUFFA 'Pipe Juice' swallowing required. Either the UFC are interested in having you fight for their organisation or not, there's no conspiracy against guys that won't bow down to every UFC demand. They pay their guys well, look after them, and try to get the best fighters in the world. I don't see where this ludicrous anti-ZUFFA bullshit comes from. I guess it's just a matter of disliking what's popular, and successful for no real reason. You might not like Dana, but get over it, the organisation he works for are the best Mixed Martial Arts company in the world, and not the corrupt monopoly you make them out to be.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> I wouldn't consider a division that includes Jones, Evans, Machida, Henderson, Shogun, Davis, Gustaffson, Bader, Nogueira, Nedkov and Silva a shambles.
> 
> Also, it's not ZUFFA that have decided to crush Strikeforce, it's Showtime. They're impossible to negotiate with, ZUFFA have found it impossible to work with them, so have taken the fighters they deem good fits in the UFC, that are worth the money they're demanding. The UFC don't see Fedor as a viable signing. M-1 still want ludicrous money for him, and a stupid contract, and with Fedor on a 3 fight skid before he left Strikeforce, it made no sense for them to pay him a fortune.
> 
> The UFC have offered the guys they want a contract, and it's up to them if they decide to take it or not. There's no ZUFFA 'Pipe Juice' swallowing required. Either the UFC are interested in having you fight for their organisation or not, there's no conspiracy against guys that won't bow down to every UFC demand. They pay their guys well, look after them, and try to get the best fighters in the world. I don't see where this ludicrous anti-ZUFFA bullshit comes from. I guess it's just a matter of disliking what's popular, and successful for no real reason. You might not like Dana, but get over it, the organisation he works for are the best Mixed Martial Arts company in the world, and not the corrupt monopoly you make them out to be.


The are a corrupt Monopoly they are No.1 in the world right now without doubt becasue they destroyed the competition, SF seemed to have no worries before Zuffa was involved, who can blame them for been pissed at the sell out, they have taken so much away from that promotion and given it nothing, maybe its Zuffa who are the ones that are impossible to deal with.

Hopefully when The SF deal is up and seriously who really cares about the GP even anymore since Zuffa dug its claws and ruined that one, I just hope Showtime give some other promotion a chance to give fan a great MMA show or create there own.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Commissioners response :



> “I was not upset, and I never considered it to be derogatory. What I was doing was laying the classic or standard foundation for the gentleman to make sure that he understood the form that he was signing, that it was designed to be a truthful statement and that the information he was supposed to put on the form was supposed to be true and correct… From my perspective, I’ve used that standard line of questioning for each and every athlete that has come before us, when their candor on their pre-fight questionnaire has been an issue. On occasion, we do have fighters that come before us, that have indicated their trainers or maybe someone who was with them at the time or a manager has filled out the form — that they don’t read English, that they don’t understand English, which maybe a second or a third language for them. What we try to do is to ensure that, if we’re going to be taking that into account, that they do understand what it is that they’re signing and that they have read it.”


Source


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> The are a corrupt Monopoly they are No.1 in the world right now without doubt becasue they destroyed the competition, SF seemed to have no worries before Zuffa was involved, who can blame them for been pissed at the sell out, they have taken so much away from that promotion and given it nothing, maybe its Zuffa who are the ones that are impossible to deal with.
> 
> Hopefully when The SF deal is up and seriously who really cares about the GP even anymore since Zuffa dug its claws and ruined that one, I just hope Showtime give some other promotion a chance to give fan a great MMA show or create there own.


The way I understand it, it wasn't Zuffa who decided one day to buy Strikeforce. Strikeforce put it up for sell. So you can't blame Zuffa for taking advantage of Strikeforce's mismanagement. 

I know you don't like Zuffa, and as far as who is the headache to deal with you may be correct. The fact remains, however, Strikeforce is not gone because of Zuffa, Strikeforce is gone because of Strikeforce.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually from how I understand it, Scott Coker wasn't thrilled about the idea of Zuffa buying Strikeforce. However, Zuffa became the highest bidder. Can you imagine what would've happened if ProElite had bought them out though?


----------

